# The Apprentice - Dal 18 settembre su Cielo



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Settembre 2012)

Io non vedo l'ora che inizi.
La versione americana mi piace moltissimo.


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Come funziona? Certo che mettere Briatore.......


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Come funziona? Certo che mettere Briatore.......


sì, infatti.
La versione americana sarà pure una roba bellissima, ma se in quella italiana parti con Briatore sei già in svantaggio


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

Il America il Boss è Donald Trump, un vero ********
Semplicemente c'è lui che mette alla prova i concorrenti, e ad ogni puntata ne licenzia uno dopo essersi consultato con i suoi collaborati


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il America il Boss è Donald Trump, un vero ********
> Semplicemente c'è lui che mette alla prova i concorrenti, e ad ogni puntata ne licenzia uno dopo essersi consultato con i suoi collaborati



Vabbè fin qui c'eravamo arrivati XD Volevamo sapere che tipo di prove si svolgono (;


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

BRIATORE

"I candidati sono tutti laureati e conoscono le lingue. Sono persone già rodate nel mondo degli affari. Per partecipare a The Apprentice Italia hanno preso un’aspettativa dal loro lavoro attuale. Durante le prove i concorrenti verranno divisi in due squadre. Saranno prove qualitative e quantitative. Si dovranno occupare della vendita, della promozione e degli acquisti dei prodotti. Valuteremo le loro capacità facendoli lavorare a stretto contatto con il mondo della pubblicità. Io devo valutare tutto, ma mi daranno una mano Simone e Patrizia che saranno il prolungamento del mio braccio. Loro seguiranno i ragazzi ancora più a stretto contatto di me, poi riferiranno tutto al boss, che sono io [...] I candidati non devono essere miei amici, ma devono sentire il fiato sul collo. Devono aver timore di me perché solo sotto pressione un ragazzo che ha voglia di emergere, che ha cattiveria, tira fuori il meglio. Io li metterò alla prova. Vedremo chi sopravviverà."


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2012)

molto curioso di vederlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



yelle ha scritto:


> sì, infatti.
> La versione americana sarà pure una roba bellissima, ma se in quella italiana parti con Briatore sei già in svantaggio



e chi dovevano mettere? un'imprenditore sconosciuto?


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

non ho seguito molto i promo, ma mi sembra un programma simile a quello che fecero l'anno scorso su la7, intitolato "il contratto". 
boh, vediamo come sarà. 

p.s. a proposito di reality su sky, quando ricomincia masterchef ?


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> e chi dovevano mettere? un'imprenditore sconosciuto?


uno meno coglio*e, magari (anche se devo dire che l'originale non l'ho visto e non ho intenzione di vedere nemmeno questa trasposizione italiana perchè proprio non è il mio genere)


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

L'idea è davvero bella,ma con questi programmi non sai mai quanto c'è di vero.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'idea è davvero bella,ma con questi programmi non sai mai quanto c'è di vero.


Semplicemente un azz.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Semplicemente un azz.



Non ti fidi di Flavietto?


----------



## GioNF (25 Settembre 2012)

Briatore è un uomo di successo E potrebbe essere un buon personaggio televisivo.
Ovviamente i Montezemolo\Della Valle sono imprenditori migliori, ma assicurano la stessa resa televisiva? Credo di no.


Ps.
Sapete chi avrei messo al posto di Briatore? De Laurentis. Lui sì che poteva dare spettacolo


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto i primi due episodi, carini. Almeno c'è un pò di serietà nelle prove e nel resto, e non sono stati scelti i classici personaggi strani (tipo gf) per fare ascolto.


----------



## GioNF (30 Settembre 2012)

Visto il secondo episodio.
Secondo me è un bel programma. Briatore spacca, c'è poco da fare


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Aspe' io credo di averlo visto l'altra sera...mi ricordo che gli uomini alla fine avevano vinto una gita in barca.

Che episodio era?


----------



## Snake (30 Settembre 2012)

_Siete dei caproni ma almeno le capre producono latte_


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2012)

"Bella *********" cit.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto una puntata, l'80% del programma sono insulti di Briatore


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto in replica anche gli episodi nr 3 e 4. Sono carini e abbastanza divertenti anche se non mi convince molto la fase finale dell'eliminazione che dura 3 secondi e vengono date poche motivazioni. Abbastanza divertente cmq.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2012)

Quando gli ha fatto la ramanzina sulla giacca auahahahahahahah


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto anche io quel pezzo..ahahah...ma secondo voi ce ne sta uno veramente bravo la in mezzo?


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (3 Ottobre 2012)

Idea molto interessante, peccato che a giudicarli ci sia tutt'altro che un imprenditore di successo. Il caro Flavio ne ha combinate di sciocchezze commerciali..


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Ottobre 2012)

Io lo trovo interessante e mi prende 
Mi sono visto tutte le puntate, secondo me vinceranno tarantino o quell'altro con la barba che non ricordo come si chiama (speroni se non erro)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sto morendo dalle risate


----------



## Barragan (6 Ottobre 2012)

Tutti attori...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ummmm non l ho visto perché mi mangerei le mani ... Meglio che non legga neanche questo topic -.-


----------



## iceman. (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ma gia' in 4 son rimasti? Comunque mi pare palese che flavio abbia una sorta di attaccamento a quello con gli occhiali


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ha fatto fuori il migliore, quel parakulo con gli occhiali doveva uscire già da due tre settimane e intanto ancora lì sta.


----------



## BB7 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ha fatto fuori il migliore, quel parakulo con gli occhiali doveva uscire già da due tre settimane e intanto ancora lì sta.



Quoto. In ogni episodio Briatore dice che odia chi non si mette in mostra ecc... e poi non elimina mai quel topo con gli occhiali che sa solo fare il viscido lol... Cmq il mio preferito è il tipo che è sempre allegro quello che sa vendere, almeno è simpatico.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2012)

in finale c'e' quello con gli occhiali (il tizio della giacca) e un altro ragazzo che non ricordo il nome.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Bene , dopo aver visto ieri 20 minuti posso dormire traquillo ...


----------



## Butcher (19 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Cm Punk (23 Ottobre 2012)

Alla fine ha vinto quel Francesco che non aveva fatto nulla per tutte le puntate e che ha rischiato l'eliminazione in ogni puntata
Meritava di vincere l'idolo con la giacca corta


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ma è quello che voleva essere il nuovo Alonso?


----------



## Cm Punk (24 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma è quello che voleva essere il nuovo Alonso?


Si


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Ottobre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Si



Ma era un incapace (non che li altri fossero delle cime), lo metterà a pulire i cessi, dai...


----------



## Snake (24 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbè quell'altro manco sa parlare l'inglese, il più pronto tra i due era certamente Francesco, che poi abbia perso quasi tutte le prove significa poco visto che erano prove di squadra e non individuali.


----------



## Ale (2 Novembre 2012)

ho visto la prima...non mi piace assolutamente.


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vabbè quell'altro manco sa parlare l'inglese, il più pronto tra i due era certamente Francesco, che poi abbia perso quasi tutte le prove significa poco visto che erano prove di squadra e non individuali.




Briatore " Qual e' la capitale del giappone?
Giacca corta " Hong kong"


ahahahah, comunque e' un pollo , ho visto la prova finale, ma come fai a dare meta' budget al tuo avversario per avere l'esclusiva del locale? Rotfl.


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

"Good Luck"


----------



## Ale (5 Novembre 2012)

Ha vinto Menecazzo perchè ha tirato fuori la storia delle disgrazie che gli sono capitate. Non ha combinato nulla per tutta la competizione, perdendo quasi tutte le sfide..


----------

